# RecipeDB - la bire de jambe de secousse



## warrenlw63 (13/9/08)

la biere de jambe de secousse  Ale - Bière de Garde  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes First attempt at a Biere de Garde. Still has 2 weeks conditioning time. Will tap it AFL Grand Final Day and report back.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      10 kg BB Pale Malt    1.5 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.2 kg TF Amber Malt    0.1 kg JWM Caramalt    0.05 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.05 kg JWM Roasted Malt     0.7 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      60 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 60mins)    30 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 2042 - Danish Lager         45L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.073 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 17.4 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 7.18%   Colour 19 EBC   Batch Size 45L     Fermentation   Primary 21 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Screwtop (13/9/08)

RecipeDB said:


> de jambe de secousse



Does it really do that


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/9/08)

Online translator ballsed it up Screwy. Was meant to be French for beer of wobbly legs.

Put that through the translator in English I got la bire de jambe de secousse

Put la bire de jambe de secousse back through into English and you get.

the beer of leg of jolt :wacko: 

Warren -


----------



## Tony (13/9/08)

:lol: 

Thats Gold


----------



## kirem (13/9/08)

those online translators are good fun.

I made a sweet red wine style for a crack at the chinese market. I also entered it in a wine show and gave it the name sweet red leg opener and put it through a translator to see what it came out as.

I understand basic French and the translation came back as;
opener of sweet red legs!

One of the TAs stuffed up the label and it then read usher of sweet red legs.

hours fun and laughs...


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/9/08)

Don't think I'll even try and get "knee trembler" :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/9/08)

Is it on tap yet warren? What is your opinion of it?

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/9/08)

Not yet TDA, I'm going to hook in Grand Final day. B) 

Warren -


----------

